# how to print tagless heat transfer labels? With no transfer residue?



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

hello,

I have been searching for almost a year to know how to make a heat transfer tag for textiles " shirts and underwear " like the attached photos , i need to know what kind of printer and paper to produce a label to be heat pressed on shirts 

but please i don't want any residue on textile for the unprinted portion of the label

thanks in advance


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Pretty much all transfers, especially on dark shirts, will have some kind of residue or border. Imageclip has a brand new paper out that eliminates the border, but it is a harder transfer to make. In fact you need both an inkjet and a laser printer for it to work. See the thread here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t71144.html

The only sure method to work on both light and dark garments is to directly silkscreen or use plastisol transfers. However you will need screen printing equipment, inkjet printers wont work.


----------



## dmob (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Mohamed,

You could do this with plastisol transfers. You would need to gang up your design on one sheet, changing just the size detail of your design. This way you could have a large number of labels for a modest outlay, check out the plastisol printers that are listed on the forum.

David


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for reply but has anyone a video tutorial for doing the tags


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

When I got my tag samples from ClothingLabels4u.com they included this type of tag as a sample. Maybe they can produce them for you?


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

what i need is to produce them myself , can anyone help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

xnor84 said:


> what i need is to produce them myself , can anyone help


One trick to get rid of a polymer window is to fill that window with color. Then all that shows is your colored border instead of any polymer window.

For example on a white shirt I like to have a colored border surrounding white text.


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

like this it will be too expensive , what i need is a video tutorial for making tags similiar to what i posted
I need exactly what to do for both light and dark shirts


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

This is expensive ....but maybe this is the way the above tag was created....???
Tagless Label Printing vs. Thermal Transfer | Inkcups Now

???


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

what i need is to make a heat transfer label not to put it on shirt directly


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

xnor84 said:


> what i need is to make a heat transfer label not to put it on shirt directly



And then what? How would you put on shirt?


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

I will put it with heat press


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok, here is what you have to do EXACTLY. You must follow these instructions to the letter to get the types of tags you want. This process will work for both light AND dark colors, but only if you follow the steps EXACTLY. I will post a video on YouTube so you can follow at home.

1. Go to the Insta Graphics website.
2. Order up a model 909 press (or better).
3. Send them your artwork and order up some Label Trans transfers.
4. Press your labels onto the shirts.

**Step #2 is optional if you already have a press.


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

what i want is to make a heat transfer label myself not by a company !!!!!


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

please can anyone help me to do the same quality and same colours for this pic , " they say it can be done just in a maximum 3 colours " and this is ok for me


----------



## temoaztech (Jan 21, 2007)

Well try these used sublimation inks but you have to used 50/50 tshirts and it will only work on light color tshirts


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

I want it on 100 % cotton or 50 % cotton - 50% polyester


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

xnor84 said:


> please can anyone help me to do the same quality and same colours for this pic , " they say it can be done just in a maximum 3 colours " and this is ok for me


 
If you know how to use a heat press all you need to do is design the art you want in as many or few colors as you want.

Have plastisol transfers made by ACE, FM, Versa Tranz or another company. Plastisol is the BEST way to go with this type of tag. It works on 50/50, cotton as well as light & dark colors.

If you want to do it yourself with inkjet or laser transfers the quality will not be as good but it will be less expensive but you may have the "box" to some degree.

There is a lot of info on the forum that you can use to complete this. I don't know of any videos.

Give yourself so credit to get this done. You don't need to be "spoon fed" by the forum. Get R Done!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

IF you want to do this yourself ....with HEAT TRANSFER PAPER.....
You will ONLY be able to do it on WHITE OR LIGHT COLORED GARMENTS.
SO.....buy some Jetpro sofstretch heat transfer paper, or another paper for lights...create your label/tag in whatever graphics software program you are running, "gang" the logo on an 8.5 x 11 inch page, then print.
Then cut out the logo w/ scissors or a cutter/plotter machine , then heat press them onto each shirt.

IF you would like to do this for DARK garments....well....as far as I know....you’re out of luck!

Please consider this option for DARK GARMENTS......
http://www.thermaprint.com/products.php

Or you could learn how to screen print and create plasticol transfers for yourself....for light AND dark garments.

Other than that ....can't help ya.


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

what i heard about plastisol that it doesn't give thin text , is this true , what is its limitation???


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

xnor84 said:


> what i heard about plastisol that it doesn't give thin text , is this true , what is its limitation???


It's limitation is the same as silkscreening directly on a garment. If you want to see various examples of plastisol transfer printing visit any of these sites http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

i don't like it , i think it can be done by thermal printer , resin ribbon , and special receipt paper
please can anyone provide me a vendor for these items especially the receipt paper ( it should be for garment ) , i just need one colour tag ( from Panton number )


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

xnor84 said:


> i don't like it , i think it can be done by thermal printer , resin ribbon , and special receipt paper
> please can anyone provide me a vendor for these items especially the receipt paper ( it should be for garment ) , i just need one colour tag ( from Panton number )


Well.......Why don't you search GOOGLE????
Type in just what you stated above..."_thermal printer , resin ribbon , and special receipt paper_".

I did it and found several interesting things.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

xnor84 said:


> please can anyone help me to do the same quality and same colours for this pic , " they say it can be done just in a maximum 3 colours " and this is ok for me


These transfers are screened using proprietary inks. You can probably get similar results with plastisol inks using a stretch additive and a clear base layer.

Why would you want to do this yourself? Insta's labels are pretty inexpensive and brain dead simple to apply.


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

Again please can anyone provide me a vendor for receipt paper ( it should be for garment ) ,i searched google many times without finding what i need


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

xnor84 said:


> Again please can anyone provide me a vendor for receipt paper ( it should be for garment ) ,i searched google many times without finding what i need


Here's a tutorial on how to make your own plastisol transfers:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html

Printing Plastisol Transfers

U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology | Making Plastisol Heat Transfers

You can buy the paper you need for the plastisol transfers here:
Ace Screen Supply Company - Home

There's also a pad printer specially made for care tags that is available. Read more about it here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-industry-news/t73508.html


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

Again please can anyone provide me a vendor for receipt paper ( it should be for garment ) ,i need it for thermal transfer printer ( with a resin ribbon ) , not for plastisol !!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

...this looks cool and fast!

Does anybody know what this is???
plastisol?
or "make it your self" labels??

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6TSy5leqdg&feature=channel_page[/media]


----------



## gilberto (May 15, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> IF you want to do this yourself ....with HEAT TRANSFER PAPER.....
> You will ONLY be able to do it on WHITE OR LIGHT COLORED GARMENTS.
> SO.....buy some Jetpro sofstretch heat transfer paper, or another paper for lights...create your label/tag in whatever graphics software program you are running, "gang" the logo on an 8.5 x 11 inch page, then print.
> Then cut out the logo w/ scissors or a cutter/plotter machine , then heat press them onto each shirt.
> ...



I agree, you can also try making a simple and small 1 color press ($30) and gang your label images onto 1 screen and print them onto baker's paper and sift some transfer adhesion powder on them, semi cure, cut and then press onto shirts as needed


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Try one step thermal transfer paper from Airwaves Inc. It is made strictly for thermal transfer wax printers. I used it for over 10 years until Seiko discontinued the ribbon for my thermal printer. The transfer is still available. I also have few left over. It is B4 size. You have to cut it to 8.5 X 11 if your printer does not accept the B4 size. Send me a PM. I will send you a couple to try. The paper is for lights only.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Luis!

....maybe xnor84(threadstarter) has a "transfer wax printer"........ I do not have one......and I don't even know what they are!!!LOL!!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> Thanks Luis!
> 
> ....maybe xnor84(threadstarter) has a "transfer wax printer"........ I do not have one......and I don't even know what they are!!!LOL!!


Thermal wax printer was the printer of choice for heat transfer before inkjet and laser printers came around. The color is held by very thin wax coating on a cellulose material. The ink is transferred to the substrate by the heat of infrared array of LED similar to LED laser printers like OKI only it is hot and OKI is cold. The printer I have used large roll of 3 or 4 ink ribbon that covers up to 10" X 14" area. Sublimation inks was also available but very expensive because it was made by the same company that presently monopolizes the sublimation inkjet technology.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

You are the "printer king" !!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Thermal wax printer was the printer of choice for heat transfer before inkjet and laser printers came around. The color is held by very thin wax coating on a cellulose material. The ink is transferred to the substrate by the heat of infrared array of LED similar to LED laser printers like OKI only it is hot and OKI is cold. The printer I have used large roll of 3 or 4 ink ribbon that covers up to 10" X 14" area. Sublimation inks was also available but very expensive because it was made by the same company that presently monopolizes the sublimation inkjet technology.


 
So that's what the lady in the video above is using?

I like the "tape" dispenser thingy.
How did they print on a small tape roll like that?
(I know , I'm a dummy)


----------



## xnor84 (Dec 22, 2008)

Couple days ago , i was in a company for selling thermal wax printers , but is the wax will stand washing!!!!
Or i have to use wax-resin or resin ribbon


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> So that's what the lady in the video above is using?
> 
> I like the "tape" dispenser thingy.
> How did they print on a small tape roll like that?
> (I know , I'm a dummy)


I think you are referring to Alps thermal printer ribbon. The ribbon has 3 strips of color that runs all the way to the end of the ribbon. Just like the old impact color printer. The printer prints each color across the media, change the color and prints the next color on top of the previous color and so on. Mine came in large sheets that the colors are laid individually for each printed page. My printer prints the yellow first, reset the paper, print the magenta, reset the paper and finally cyan. The four color ribbon come with black color.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

xnor84 said:


> Couple days ago , i was in a company for selling thermal wax printers , but is the wax will stand washing!!!!
> Or i have to use wax-resin or resin ribbon


I just posted a photo in my reply to your PM. The shirt was pressed in 1994.


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

When making plastisol transfer labels and printing them on the baking paper what temp should I set a conveyor dryer on to get the partial cure. And how long should I run it thru.
I was using a flash dryer but the flash dryer is too small of a surface area so the when overlapping the image I over cure it.
I am using excalibur 500 series ink. Any tips would be great, I need to get these label done this week. 
Also where do I get the powder adhesive that was mentioned in the above post?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The ink should be gelled at 220 degrees. 

Ace Transfer Company, Inc. sells transfer supplies.


----------

